# Will a Powerhead Be Disruptive to a Breeding Pair



## GenoCyde (May 31, 2008)

I recently bought 3 RBP's, ranging from 6-7 inches long in a 60 gallon tank as a total package. I have a female in there with two males. The female is known to have produced eggs numerous times throughout the year even in sub optimal, poorly cycled, water conditions. I recently bought a Xp4 for the tank and now the water is crystal clear. However, I also added an 1140 Marine Land Power Head. With the rushing water, can this prevent the female from laying eggs? I asked this because, I heard they like calm waters to create a nest and lays eggs.





​




​No worries on the Gold Fish. They are not being fed that!!!!





​


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

If you get one i wouldnt get one that is too powerful. It may disrupt them at first, but after a bit they will become used to it and breed again. If they dont like it at all you can always just remove it.


----------

